# Dog Shows Up Coming



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Please post if you are attending a dog show, barn hunt, rally, obedience, confirmation, etc. I for one would like to meet up, as I think others would.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I love this thread and will be following it. Our first show will be a poodle specialty, followed by all breed shows in Las Vegas over Easter weekend. Very excited. It's still about 2 months out so I will post again when it is closer.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Hattiesburg, MS*

Later this week, I am off to a show in Hattiesburg, MS. with my Beagle Star. I will be checking out the poodles. Will there be any Poodle Forum members in attendance?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

West U said:


> Later this week, I am off to a show in Hattiesburg, MS. with my Beagle Star. I will be checking out the poodles. Will there be any Poodle Forum members in attendance?


I won't be there but my puppy Blithe will be!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I would love to look for her. Who is she with?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

West U said:


> I would love to look for her. Who is she with?


She's with Sharon! Cream girl with pretty legs.  Apparition Blithe Spirit


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

What a pretty (and appropriate) name!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I am not sure who Sharon is, but please let her know there will be a "stalker" looking to meet up with Blithe. Go Blithe Go, Go Star Go


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Blithe Hattiesburg, MS*

I saw Blithe today. So pretty and friendly. Can I take pics of her tomorrow?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

West U said:


> I saw Blithe today. So pretty and friendly. Can I take pics of her tomorrow?


Awwww glad you got to see her! I hear she was very naughty choking herself on lead. First time she's been out since she was 6 months old. Hopefully she is better today!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I hope we do get to see some Blithe pictures! CM has the most gorgeous puppies!!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep, I've seen Blithe the last few days and sent her mommy pics. She is a beauty. Lots of young Standards here. They are such clowns at this young age and so much fun to watch.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone know of any good videos of baby spoos in the ring? I would like to see them! Haha everyone always tells me what clowns they are but it is hard to know if you haven't seen them before. I am going to PCA so I will see them there but that is after our first show. Let's just hope that my girl will fit in with the other babies and she won't be the worst behaved haha!!


----------



## KlingValley (Jan 19, 2018)

Our next show will be in August at the Little Rock show. We were just at Camden this past weekend


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

We have a few UKC shows on our schedule. Omaha, NE April 14 -15, Johnson City, Colorado May 11- 13, then we will probably be finished until Gateway October 25-28 at Purina Farms near St Louis. Hoping the youngsters will be ready for Rally and/or obedience at Gateway.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

So happy to see other PF members hitting shows! I think I am about the only member in the west who is showing. I wish there were more on here so that we could meet up, and I also wish that we were closer to the rest of you so that we could attend your shows.

We will be in Las Vegas at the end of March for a poodle specialty and all breed show. It will be our first show and we are sooo excited!


----------



## KlingValley (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a video of my 5 month old in beginner puppy class this past Sunday (25th) trying to upload to YouTube then I’ll post the link!


chinchillafuzzy said:


> Does anyone know of any good videos of baby spoos in the ring? I would like to see them! Haha everyone always tells me what clowns they are but it is hard to know if you haven't seen them before. I am going to PCA so I will see them there but that is after our first show. Let's just hope that my girl will fit in with the other babies and she won't be the worst behaved haha!!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My girl is still growing cords and my boy is an abstract so not showable in AKC... hence the move to performance events this year with them.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

This last weekend, as I was watching to poodles, I commented: "if I had a confirmation show poodle, I would love to show in cords". I can't wait to see pics of your girl's progress.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

West U said:


> This last weekend, as I was watching to poodles, I commented: "if I had a confirmation show poodle, I would love to show in cords". I can't wait to see pics of your girl's progress.


Having had one spoo who was naturally corded, I never want another. I think cords are much harder to keep clean than a brushed coat. Besides, I like the way a brushed coat feels.

I kept my corded dog clipped in a Miami pattern with a 10 blade in summer and a 7 in winter. It was hard to get the 7 blade to cut because her cords were so tight.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The dogs and I are busy almost every weekend in March and April with California shows in Rally, Fast CAT, and barn hunt.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Klingvalley that would be awesome if you could post the link!! Thank you!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

We will be attending UKC Premier in Kalamazoo in June, performance only. Until then will be in a few rally and barn hunt trials closer to home.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I will be updating the Cords thread in grooming tomorrow with old and new photos. Today was spent at my friends getting my mistakes fixed in her conti and tidying up her mane and bracelets.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

chinchillafuzzy;3104937
We will be in Las Vegas at the end of March for a poodle specialty and all breed show. It will be our first show and we are sooo excited![/QUOTE said:


> ChinchillaFuzzy are you coming to the poodle specialty in Albuquerque in May? It would be wonderful to get together.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna I had considered it, but we will be traveling to 2 large four day shows in Northern utah in May. One is the weekend before and one is the weekend after. They are 5 and 6 hours away, while Albuquerque is almost 9 hours. I used to live in Rio Rancho so I would love to make it back there. Maybe I can go next year when Luna is (hopefully) a little more competitive. This year I think it's just not going to be feasible financially, especially since I am majorly splurging by going to watch PCA in April. I am counting on having our paths cross at a show someday though Johanna!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Which shows in Utah will you be coming to? I may be able to visit some near SLC later this year...


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

spindledreams said:


> Which shows in Utah will you be coming to? I may be able to visit some near SLC later this year...


Spindledreams I hope to hit all of the shows in northern utah this year. The ones in May are in Logan and one in south Jordan (right by salt lake) and there are UKC shows in farmington in June (we may not make it to those) and I believe some AKC shows in farmington in Sept. We might even try to hit the blackfoot cluster in Idaho in June. Would be wonderful to see you at any or all of these shows!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No other CA people, huh? I met connections of Axel's and Betty's mom at the last show, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

ChinchillaFuzzy, I envy your trip to PCA! Please take lots of pictures to share with us.

I can certainly get it that you don't want that 9 hour drive! The drive to Denver and back last weekend was plenty long enough for me. I live in Placitas - about 6 miles east of the Bernalillo exit. I used to work in Rio Rancho, but I can never get over how surprised I was many years ago when I first started seeing ads for "ranchettes" in Rio Rancho. I grew up in Albuquerque in the '40s and '50s and never thought anyone would live on the west mesa - such a sandpile!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

looks at muddled mess she may be ready for AKC by fall.. that will be 18 months in to this journey...
twilight 02-03-18 by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Franklin, TN March 8 - March 11*

I'll be in Franklin TN. Is anyone else headed there?


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh my, wow, gosh! I like the way cords look on Poodles but, that looks like a very big commitment.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes Spindledreams, so so much work. I also saw your FB post going into more detail about cording and was happy to read that, it was great info. I don't think I could ever commit to cording even though I do love the finished look!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna said:


> ChinchillaFuzzy, I envy your trip to PCA! Please take lots of pictures to share with us.
> 
> I can certainly get it that you don't want that 9 hour drive! The drive to Denver and back last weekend was plenty long enough for me. I live in Placitas - about 6 miles east of the Bernalillo exit. I used to work in Rio Rancho, but I can never get over how surprised I was many years ago when I first started seeing ads for "ranchettes" in Rio Rancho. I grew up in Albuquerque in the '40s and '50s and never thought anyone would live on the west mesa - such a sandpile!


Johanna I just realized that I never responded to this comment. Hahaha I'm sure the whole area has changed so much in the time that you have lived there. I really enjoyed Rio Rancho while we were there - it seemed like a nice size. Not too big, not too small. This was about 15 years ago. I was only there for about two years. Around 8th-9th grade in school. It would be very interesting to see how it has changed - I'm sure a whole lot. We lived in a nice subdivision and our house backed up directly to the bosque. Lots of good memories there.

I will definitely take many pictures to share at PCA. Will you be putting Zoe in her cc soon? I hope that we will get to see pictures when that happens


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm about to start on the CC in a few minutes - I think the shop has warmed up enough to work comfortably. It will be nice to have less hair to scissor!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I know that I have already mentioned here that we will be in Las Vegas March 30th (poodle specialties) and 31st (all breed show). The breed counts are now up and mostly 5 pt majors! On sat the class bitch count is 18! Lol, will be a fun time


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I am heading to Ft. Worth, Texas Friday, March 23. Are there any Poodle Forum dogs or folks going to be represented?


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

We just went to Bainbridge, NY, and are probably going to Carmel, NY on July 20th. 

How do you pick the shows you're going to? Which shows should I make sure not to miss?


----------

